# Do all GSDs howl?



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

That might be a real dumb question, haha, so sorry! But I've been looking at youtube videos of GSDs and I come across ones that howl. Meesha doesn't howl







Will she eventually?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey doesn't howl either.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Blake howled in his crate in the beginning. Other than in his crate I've never heard him howl. I think it depends on the dogs personality and how 'vocal' they are. Looks like we have 2 quiet ones. 
Would you like her to howl?


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it'd be cute to hear. I don't mind though really lol.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Howling is cute only for the first few times, after that it's really annoying. My greyhounds howl several times a day, every day. My current GSD can't howl so he barks while they howl. None of my previous GSDs howled, although my husky mix howled with enthusiasm. I'm sure my neighbors are less than thrilled with all the howling too.


----------



## bullandterrier (Mar 31, 2009)

My GSD howls at sirens.. but my pit bull doesn't.

When I was little I had a Rottweiler and a Malamute and they both howled at sirens. It was so cute because my Malamute had this high pitched sort of howl and the Rottweiler had this very deep "roooooooo" howl.. lol.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I know it gets annoying, I live next to a husky lol. Meesha makes all these other weird sounds, I am womdering if she's capable of howling.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

My boys don't howl.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Our GSD/Malamute mixes howled - we used to howl with them - it was fun! Funny, I was just thinking how I missed the howls this morning since Lobo passed in February...No more howling except what we have on film to watch.

Angeles is kind of quiet - rarely barks but he is very attentive. Cotton, our Norwegian Buhund is really big on letting us know if she hears something outside - doors are open right now so she hears everything. Louis, the Dacshund (spelling?) loves to bark


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Buck likes to let loose to sirens also. Firetrucks in particular. It's very comical. 

He's the first GSD I've had that howled. Course, he's a first in alot of categories.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Shadow howls when she hears someone else doing it. Also if I howl she will will too and come find me where ever I am it is like a recall command to her. She will not come to anyone else if they howl just me tho which I think is good.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I just tried howling at Meesha to see if she'd try and she just looked at me like "ummm you're weird"


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Luther howls in his crate if we sleep too long in the morning and always to let me know he's done with his meal (in the crate). He just does it for a few minutes. It's not like a wolf-howl - more like a pitiful "woooo, woooo, with some shorter, deeper ones afterward - almost like he's talking to us. It makes us smile - poor, neglected, abused Luther!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi howls at sirens and we can get her to howl if we both howl ourselves. But Robert is right, those GSD/Malemute mixes can howl up a storm! Our Sheba was quite the howler!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy doesn't howl unless I start howling and then he will join in. You might want to try that tactic!

I need to howl for a at least a couple of minutes though until he joins in.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Dakota howled, especially if heard and owl.

Phoenix....nope.



> Originally Posted By: CarLooSHooI just tried howling at Meesha to see if she'd try and she just looked at me like "ummm you're weird"


 I got that same look from Phoenix. He was really perplexed when at Christmas my entire family started howling to see if he would join in....


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Shilo doesn't howl at all. I have tried to get her too and when the chihuahuas do she just looks at them like they are crazy!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Riddick doesn't howl at all. Rogue on the other hand howls enough to make up for it though, I actually think she howls more than she barks.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The boys don't howl. 
But Hexe howls when the church bells ring, thankfully that is only twice a day. lol


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady howls once and a while when he hears Sirens 
not all the time


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like Sirens are the popular things to howl at


----------



## JJ&TT (Nov 13, 2008)

I ordered a CD of wolfs howling and play it. Jessie will when its high pitched pups howling. Thor will join in when she starts up. It use to give me cold chills but now I just join in with them. My wife just rolls her eyes and shakes her head. I get a real kick out of it.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Not only does my Abby not howl, she also has no interest in listening to any howling. I can play wolf recordings all day and not even get a **** of the ear out of her.

Ronja, my Malinois, does not howl, either, but is very interested in listening to howling. I have a video somewhere of her listening to various wolf videos on YouTube.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

We live in the city so my dogs never howled at sirens. Morgan howls on command, a good family howl is fun. Luther used to look at Morgan and me like 'You two are idiots'


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Neither of ours howl, Beau did. We tried to teach it, but it never caught on. Our hounds growing up howled.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Allie only howled when I asked her to "sing". Never on her own.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Nara doesn't howl, but she barks like a champ.
Paw Paw howls like a champ, but does not bark.

So strange to see such a vast difference between these two breeds.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

No howling here. We barely ever have a bark!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lainey howls at sirens if they are nearby. I just howled but she found her bone much more exciting. Good thing- probably not a habit I want to start LOL!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

When Diabla was a pup she howled once with the sound of a squeeky toy. Never again.


----------



## marie0414 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep! Sam howls with the sirens and lately Zippy, our little rat terrier and Prue, our muttweiler, have started doing it as well. LOL!

Sounds like wolves in some cheesy vampire movie!! Gotta love it.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Who knows if your dog will howl. My three only do it when I start howling, and what a chorus.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I had one GSD that howled at sirens. A couple of times the Barker Sisters gave some light participation.

Now the Barker the Elder howling story. She was about 18 months when this happened. She'd had her elbow worked on & couldn't mix it up with other dogs. I had to go to Denver so I took her with me, I left my older dog with my neighbor that loved her to pieces, another friend was feeding the horse and the Denver friend had sent her dog to visit his Auntie Marge. 

My friend's dog, who loved Auntie Marge's house & Auntie Marge, howled all weekend. Sunday afternoon, my neighbor made the mistake of taking my older dog out to see the woman feeding the horse. She (who never that I could recall howled) started howling and wouldn't quit. In Denver Sunday afternoon, BTE, my friend and I were shopping. BTE was waiting in her crate in the truck - howling. BTE never howled before. 

So try to convince me that dogs don't communicate over the miles.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Dozer howls like a wolf. Him and my Cairns will all howl together when I am upstairs and they think no one is home. I love the face he makes when he does it...


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Diesel has never howled.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I have never had one of mine, or even ones I have caretaken over the years, howl.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My last GSD howled when he heard wolfsong on TV documentaries or a train wailing by, but my current GSD yodels as an enthusiastic narration/commentary on our activities.


----------

